# THE 308 THAT HANDLES LIKE A 223: RUGER SFAR REVIEW



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

THE 308 THAT HANDLES LIKE A 223: RUGER SFAR REVIEW









The 308 That Handles Like a 223: Ruger SFAR Review :: Guns.com


Ruger announced its new Small-Frame Autoloading Rifle, or SFAR earlier this year and we have spent the past few months kicking the proverbial tires on this 308 Winchester-chambered AR. We were surprised at its performance.




www.guns.com


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> THE 308 THAT HANDLES LIKE A 223: RUGER SFAR REVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking rifle, but I would prefer the barrel made of 4150, not 4140.


----------

